# replace hose bib



## threadBare (Jan 18, 2007)

Can this be unsoldered and resoldered (with new hose bib)   "as is" even though the coupling  is just 5/8" from the stucco wall?
And what problems might I encounter, working so close to the wall?

Actually, I will NOT be soldering on a new bib, but an adapter fitting instead. (male-slip to male-thread).


----------

